# how much exercise for a standard poodle



## dannideniese2002

We have a 4 month old standard poodle puppy. We are wondering if we made the right decision because some days we are in and out of the house several times a day and gone for hours with sporting events and other commitments. How much exercise is he going to need? Some days a walk isn't even possible.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Poodles are 'people dogs' and need more than physical exercise. They need the companionship of their people! The amount of exercise is dependent on your dog's energy level and if you don't exercise your dog both mentally and physically you are going to run into behavior problems......
Try to get in a least two walks per day. One in the A.M. and one in the P.M. and lots of games of ball or fetch or find it at home! Perhaps you can hire a teen in your neighborhood to help you..............


----------



## ericwd9

Not enough exercise means health problems physical and mental. Minimum should be 1 hr per day structured and facilities for self exercise (play).

See:

http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/141426-poodle-flight-plans.html#post1654914

Eric.


----------



## fjm

The advice for walks is five minutes per month of age, twice a day - so for a four month old pup you would be looking at two 20 minute walks, rising to two 40 minute walks when he is 8 months. Walks are not the only way of exercising a dog, of course, but do give opportunities for socialising him with people and dogs and getting him used to the big wide world - all absolutely essential for puppies - and dogs need the mental stimulation of smelling, and seeing, and experiencing that walks provide. I would anticipate an adult poodle needing at least 1.5 hours exercise a day. If you cannot exercise your dog yourself, it might be worth looking into local dog walking services, or daycare.


----------



## Michelle

During the REALLY cold winter months I don't always walk my boys (my spoo can handle it, but my toy makes me feel awful for leaving him behind but he gets too cold...even with a jacket)...but I do have a huge fenced in yard that they play in a few times a day. I also have my standard in a obedience class, rally class and agility class, and he attends two 9 hours days of daycamp a week which he absolutely loves. To make up for the lack of walks we do a lot of playing inside and he also has a few other dogs to play with (4 dogs total at my house) so he always has something to do.

It takes a lot to tire my spoo out. He plays in our big yard for at least an hour total every day (when its cold....much much more when its warmer out), a half hour training session every night, chewies/puzzle treats/stuffed kong, a walk or two everyday once it gets nice out, and he still has energy left over some times.

Maybe you can look into doggie day camps/dog parks in your area to take him to a couple times a week. Or wake up an hour earlier and take him for a nice long walk. They need exercise and they need to be with their people, they crave their attention. Maybe having a dog walker stop by during the day while everyone is gone for long periods of time would be a good idea.


----------



## ChantersMom

At 6am and my standard is walked at least 45 mins. I go home at lunch and it's a quick 25-30 min walk. When my son gets home from school, he walks the dog for 10 minutes. After dinner, I will walk the dog (or run with him up to 9 km) for about an hour. And one more 2 minute walk right before bed (bathroom break) that might entail someone to get into the heavy boots and parka for the last trip to the park.

We've been doing 3-4 walks/day for over 3 years now. We are an insanely busy family: violin/viola/piano/cello/harp/lessons&recitals/homework/swimming/hockey/ Both of us work FT. When we got Chanter, we gulped and thought 'oh no' but we managed. And now we have a lovely dog, who knows his routine and loves being with his people. 
I think you can do it...It will be crazy when he's a 'teen' but you can manage. 
It's important for both physical and mental fitness for the dog. Good luck!

Sometimes, just taking a few minutes to teach Chanter a new trick or play a game with him in the house (hide and seek) was very satisfying for everyone!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Up until what age are "they" talking about with that 5 minutes per month of age? Let's see...my Poodles are about 21 months. That would mean 1 and 3/4 hours twice a day for their walks. That's 3.5 hours of walking a day. And since they each have their own walk, double that and we're talkin' 7 hours of my walking. My bunions couldn't take it! :afraid: And then there's Jose`. I won't even go there except to say... He's about 156 months old x 5 minutes... that's about 13 hours a day walking him. OY! 13 + 7 = 20 hours a day for poor me. I think I'd either be in really good shape or I'd keel over! :ahhhhh:

I walk my toy Poodles about 1/2 hour a day each. And Jose` about the same, maybe a little less. And it's one walk each. Then it's playtime, inside, outside, in, out, in, out, some with me, some with each other. And lots of rest time too. And there _are_ days where we don't take a walk, but most days we do.

I think that formula needs to be taken with a grain of salt and the breed, size, temperament of the dog needs to be taken into account. Do what it takes to keep your pup in good physical condition, to tire him out a little without giving him an enlarged heart. Do lots of obedience skills, tricks and some play time with you along with a couple nice walks a day. Obviously a standard Poodle will need more than a toy Poodle. When my Doberman was a pup, he needed more than 5 minutes per month of age or he'd be completely bonkers. So it kind of depends on a lot of things.


----------



## Indiana

There's a variety of ways to exercise dogs. I am a runner and I thought the standard poodles would be great to take on runs. Wrong! As pups they could only handle a few minutes of running and not on roads or sidewalks (bad for their joints), and when they finally got old enough at a year old, they got tangled up in my feet and tripped me, and were totally overexcited at every cat, mail box, dog, and biker we encountered. However, NOW, at almost 4 years old, they are finally fun to run with. If you decide to start a walk/run program, it would be great to do with your dog (but only within the guidelines fjm advised above). But how about free play, on a grassy fenced in area (like a yard or dog park) with a friendly dog? That gives puppies really really good safe exercise and tires them out too. Daycare also, that's excellent, if you can afford it. Or a dog walker. Or a friend that you exchange favours with (eg, you babysit for them and they walk your dog, hour for hour on par). But really, if you go on a very brisk walk early before your daily activities start, let the pup out during the day to potty and play frequently, and then another brisk walk before bed, he/she should be fine. Obedience lessons are also fantastic and kids often love them too; something to consider for later.


----------



## fjm

I think Sophy would like your arithmetic, Poodlebeguiled - she is 65 months old, which would mean two five and a half hour walks a day, which would suit her just fine as long as it wasn't raining! I think the sensible cut off is around 8 - 12 months, or whenever you reach a suitable exercise regime for the adult dog in question. I suspect the advice was originally designed to limit the stress on puppy joints, but can now seem an unattainable target...


----------



## ChantersMom

Hmmmm, two 5 1/2 hour walks per day: Chanter would be all over that. For sure the pooch would be a tad tired, however! But a tired dog is a happy dog!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

I think what's bad is repetitive movement. So jogging with the human for a long time isn't so good. It's a trot in a basically straight line and that's it...using the same muscles and ligaments the same way over and over. But when they can romp in the yard, stop, sniff a bush, turn, trot, canter, walk, I don't think it hurts a thing. I wouldn't get the pup overly tired but tired enough that he's ready for something else when he gets inside...like a nap or a quiet time with a chew toy. 

Like Indiana said, there are many ways to exercise a pup. And that makes it varied. Also, lots of mental exercise tires a puppy about as much as physical, sometimes even more. So obedience training or something like that...tricks. Fun times, puzzle toys, hide and seek, hiding treats, thinking, exercising. Its all good.


----------



## cindyreef

Listening to all the time people put into walking their dogs makes me feel so guilty.  I don't walk mine everyday. But if I don't go outside and play fetch, etc with him everyday he gets sad and depressed. 20 minutes a couple of times a day is all he wants. He lets us know when he is done. Even when his buddy comes over they will play for 20 min or so and want back inside. I think it would be different if he didn't get the chance to go outside on his own and explore everyday though. Like someone said earlier. We live in the countryside. 

Btw when hubby takes him out on the snow mobile trail he will go for a couple of hours. He loves it. Then he sleeps the rest of the day..lol

I think yours being a puppy would benefit a lot from play in the home too. But I would bring him with you as much as possible. They are people dogs and need to be with you and socialized. 

Even if I go shopping I bring him. (weather permitting). He loves the truck and hates to stay home. He is a great traveller.


----------



## ChantersMom

Cindyreef, don't feel guilty! I have forgotten that when Chanter was younger, we weren't gone into the woods for hours of off-leash walking. We simply made time to go into the backyard, play fetch, do so 'tricks'. 

I also brought Chanter to retail places that allowed dogs and I think Chanter benefitted from this. 

I think the important thing here is that with a poodle, time has to be made whether its long walks, or backyard fun, or even indoor games.


----------



## mom2m

Our first standard joined our family when our D was 6, so we were in and out a lot as well. As much as possible, I took the puppy with us. She went to Girl scouts, she went to soccer, to the park. It's not always possible, but if it is, take the puppy. Take clean up supplies in case they are needed and training treats, too.


----------



## kontiki

My Spoo starts getting really antsy if he can't get out for a real romp and run in the woods or fields at least 5 times a week. There is no way I can just walk him and give him enough exercise. I have carpeted stairs, and when it is below zero in the winter I substitute by having him play retrieve up and down the stairs about 40 times. 

I also always give him at least three short walks a day, sometimes long. If he doesn't get enough exercise he starts to not respond to directions, and gets rambunctious. 

I can also tire him out quite a bit with clicker training and obedience where he has to really think.


----------

